# best/cheapest 9mm ammo



## Chunter99

I just got a Taurus PT911 9mm, this makes only the 3rd handgun I have ever owned. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this particular gun, good or bad? I plan on buying some ammo today and hopefully getting out to a range very soon. I want to buy the best ammo for the best price. Im not looking for _the best_ ammo but rather the best _cheapest_ ammo.

I was just thinking about buying some from walmart, I am still fairly new to guns so don't know much about the different types of 9mm ammo etc etc. I know common sense gun safety but have never had a class or anything. I will be going for my CCW permit as soon as I find a classroom open and active in my area.

I am basically looking for opinions of owners or people who have shot this particular gun. I am also looking for peoples opinions on the best cheapest ammo available at walmart as well as the absolute best ammo no matter the price of it. I want to get the best cheapest ammo for practice and just the absolute best no matter the price, to actually have in the gun while carrying it when I get my CCW Permit.

Thanks for any help,advice,opinions, good or bad all are welcome and wanted! Here is a pic, obviously not mine but is exactly what it looks like. I also posted in the taurus section but thought it might be more appropriate here me being newer to hand guns.


----------



## bruce333

> I also posted in the taurus section but thought it might be more appropriate here me being newer to hand guns.


Moved and retitled.

Any of the brands WM carries is good. Winchester, Remington, UMC, Federal, etc..


----------



## cougartex

For target practice I use Winchester White Box FMJ.

For self-defense I use a brand name JHP (Winchester, Remington, etc) depending on what is available.


----------



## happytaurus24/7owner

*best deal*

I do a lot of searching on the net whenever I am about to buy something so of course when I was looking for ammo I did the same thing. I found a sight, luckygunner.com, that seems to have the best deals, especially for bulk ammo. I bought 500 rounds of Remington 9mm for $110 I think. Shipping was like $14 or so, so that figures out to be 12.40 a box....not a bad price. Had the ammo in a couple of days too, was surprised at the quick delivery. I will be placing another order for 1000 rounds next week!


----------



## JeffWard

Walmart usually has the cheapest prices for 9mm, at around $24/100 after tax.

If you start to shoot a lot, reloading is the best choice. I load premium quality 9mm target ammo for $0.12 each, and "defensive" ammo for about $0.17 each.

I shoot a HUGE volume of 800-1000 rounds per month of 9mm, so the $400 set-up costs were paid off very fast. Considering Walmart ammo is TWICE as expensive, I'm SAVING almost $120 per month... The press was paid off in 4 months easy.

If you shoot 100 rounds per month to stay "proficient" with your carry gun, it would take you at least 3 years to make up the cost... Not worth it.

Jeff


----------



## Chunter99

Well, I ended up getting these just to have in the gun for inside my home right now. Winchester Supreme Elite Ammunition 9mm Luger +P 124 Grain Bonded PDX1 Jacketed Hollow Point Box of 20 - MidwayUSA
Will be getting a larger box of cheaper federal ammo from walmart for the range and also will be purchasing some fangface or extreme shock rounds to have in the gun while inside my home.

I live in an apartment and also have children, a good friend suggested I get those because they will protect us if we need protection and also are less likely to travel through a wall and hit my children or neighbors if I missed the intruder.

Hopefully nothing like that ever happens and I never have to use it within my home, but I would like to take every precaution to protect my family as well as my neighbors and their families as well.


----------



## James NM

Chunter99 said:


> Well, I ended up getting these just to have in the gun for inside my home right now. Winchester Supreme Elite Ammunition 9mm Luger +P 124 Grain Bonded PDX1 Jacketed Hollow Point Box of 20 - MidwayUSA
> .


I hope you bought more than 1 box. It's very important to function test sd ammo in your sd gun. Some guns don't like some ammo. Some people (including me) run about 200 trouble free rounds of sd ammo in their sd gun before they settle on a gun/ammo combo.

On a side note, your plain/jane PT911 might be ok for concealed carry (since no one can see it), but you might want to get something with a little bling for around the house.


----------



## Chunter99

James NM said:


> I hope you bought more than 1 box. It's very important to function test sd ammo in your sd gun. Some guns don't like some ammo. Some people (including me) run about 200 trouble free rounds of sd ammo in their sd gun before they settle on a gun/ammo combo.
> 
> On a side note, your plain/jane PT911 might be ok for concealed carry (since no one can see it), but you might want to get something with a little bling for around the house.


Some diamonds maybe?!!? :smt082


----------

